# Can someone give a XAP for Spotify?



## PrinceKicksters (Jun 22, 2017)

Spotify's gone now on the Windows Store, since they published their Win32 app to the Store, they removed their WP app too as well. I dunno if they also render the installed Spotify to the phones itself, but I did experience something. When you try to play anything, it will hang, even offline tracks won't play. That's why when I try logging out didn't work, I uninstalled the app and tried to reinstall it on the Store. Finally knowing that they finally removed it, even on Library it won't show

For the one last time I want to give this dying **** Lumia WP of mine another try because I really can't live without the source of music on my phone. I atleast wanna reinstall Spotify by any version (would be better if the most recent one, the redesigned navigation bar at the bottom one) to tell if it even still working. If not I'll finally switch to Android with an S8 soon.

*Please give any recent XAP of Spotify*


----------



## Nightsteed (Jun 24, 2017)

PrinceKicksters said:


> *Please give any recent XAP of Spotify*

Click to collapse



Here you have: https://mega.nz/#!MMM3UZJJ!4FZOobPOhpi6ouGQgi9knHC5Haddpg-D6DLkSjpe-wE


----------



## fat8893 (Dec 1, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> Here you have: https://mega.nz/#!MMM3UZJJ!4FZOobPOhpi6ouGQgi9knHC5Haddpg-D6DLkSjpe-wE

Click to collapse



The link's dead.


----------



## abrahamjohn891 (Dec 2, 2017)

PrinceKicksters said:


> Spotify's gone now on the Windows Store, since they published their Win32 app to the Store, they removed their WP app too as well. I dunno if they also render the installed Spotify to the phones itself, but I did experience something. When you try to play anything, it will hang, even offline tracks won't play. That's why when I try logging out didn't work, I uninstalled the app and tried to reinstall it on the Store. Finally knowing that they finally removed it, even on Library it won't show
> 
> For the one last time I want to give this dying **** Lumia WP of mine another try because I really can't live without the source of music on my phone. I atleast wanna reinstall Spotify by any version (would be better if the most recent one, the redesigned navigation bar at the bottom one) to tell if it even still working. If not I'll finally switch to Android with an S8 soon.
> 
> *Please give any recent XAP of Spotify*

Click to collapse



Spotify is not removed from store. It's hidden for some regions. You can download 9Zen Store app from Store and you can find Spotify and which direct to Spotify App in store.


----------

